# Help Needed With Yet Another Squeaker!!!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, 2 days ago, i was getting a coffee at Dunkin' donuts, and feeding the few nesting birds there, (i figure if i buy cofee, they wont mind if i feed the birds there.)
anyways, the entrance is inset a bit, and there is a garbage can there, a squeaker was sitting behind the garbage can, no other birds by him. they were gonna close the gates soon, and the metal gate would of locked him in the entrance all night. i figured he must of fell or half flew down, and couldnt get back up. this is where i found that pretty black and white squeaker that the kids were trying run over with their bikes a few weeks ago. so i figured someone was picking on him and he was hiding out, and considering how I've seen people treat the pigeons there. the black and white one though, i knew where she belonged because i saw her and her brother peeking out all the time, so i knew exactly where to place her. when i returned her at 2 am, i placed her closer to a different pair of pigeons on accident, both sets looked alike, and the father of that set started to peck her and she was SCREAMING, i couldnt get back up in time and i thought he was gonna kill her because she was cornered, almost fell, luckily she got past the meanie and back to mommy. theres only a few spots i can get up to, because there is only a few spots where there is grip to pull myself up, while on top of my roommates shoulders at the same time!! 
so, since i dont know where this one goes, i dont know if i should just place him up there somewhere and hope for the best. there is also two sides he could of fallen from, so i dont know which side to put him on. the last 2 or 3 days he has learned to fly pretty good, so i was hoping he could fly to a different side if needed. there is about 10 pigeons that roost there, some pairs, some not.
OR, i was thinking i could put him in a kitty carrer, and get all those pigeons to come down with me throwing food, then hope that baby would recognize mommy or daddy, or vice versa. do you think this would work? then when mommy came over i could let him out?
he doesnt eat solids, and considering i now have 4 pigeons, my house is more than full. i know Mom and Dad will do a better job than i could EVER do so i need a plan to find Mom and Dad and return him. only problem, well, not ONLY problem but another problem, i've seen squeakers chase after 10 different pigeons looking for food, so just cause he squeaks at one doesnt mean it's mom or dad. i need a way to do this, but i'm afraid it's been too long? will mom and dad not feed it if it's been over a day or something like that? will they still recognize him as their's?

i'm LOST, i need help here!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You should take a step back and look at yourself, girl, 'cuz you are a sight!

They'll squeak to just about anyone for food at that age, especially when they're starving. Their mom isn't going to acknowledge them--it's their father's job at that point. You might be able to recognize who daddy is in a crowd because he might come up to the little guy--it's probably your only chance.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with Pidgey. 
You might want to try the carrier method, but don't let too much time go by as at some point the father will forget about his baby.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Gosh, it's sad to hear the anxiety you carry due to the kind of humans that inhabit the area where the pigeons are. Wouldn't it be nice if they could be kept behind lock and key and the birds could come and go and live free and easy. They are a real danger to the health and well being of the ferals.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

i know, i wish i could build an aviary for them on my roof. it would be the PERFECT spot, but my landlord doesnt like animals much. a squirrel got caught in our building when someone left the door open, and i was leaving food and water for it, and he FLIPPED!! luckily he chased the squirrel out, or he just told me that, who knows. we have a roof deck here, and it is raised about 1-2 feet above the roof, and i was thinking i could clear it out and try to get SOME pigeons to roost there, but it wouldnt stay a secret for long, and my landlord might just kill them. plus, it would just never work. you cant tell the pigeons that there is a limit to how many tenants can live there!! 
they cleared all the nests and pigeons from under a bridge here, only because they were pooping on the cars at the parking lot underneath the bridge. just made it illegal to feed the pigeons too, and the city councilor that started it lives a block from me and always yells when he sees me feeding them at the park RIGHT in front of his house. funny thing is, this is known to be a high area, and when i ask the cops about it they say they have better things to do and the city councilors SHOULD have better things to do!!  the few cops i talked to say the city council have WAY too much time on their hands, and considering all that goes wrong here they have WAY more important things to worry about than pigeons!  
i think it's so funny, but i know he's gonna call the cops one day and they wont have a choice but to fine or arrest me or something with a city councilor looking over their shoulder. it's just not fair, that park is where my flock hangs out. it's the SAME park i live right in front of too. cant we all just get along??


----------

